# TIP: For anyone growing from seed in the hunt for CBD...



## PhenoMenal (Mar 30, 2018)

I recently found out the hard way how frustrating it can be trying to grow from seed in the hunt for CBD when time is not on your side (in my case, terminal cancer of a family member). This is especially frustrating because most of us are very limited by how many plants we can grow, and because its ~3 months from seed to harvest.

*But you do not need to wait until harvest to find out if your plant has CBD. The cannabinoid profile is genetically pre-determined. But what's more, this can easily be detected by analysis, using samples from a seedling only a few weeks old.*

I don't know yet if Beam's CBD Test is sensitive enough to detect it (will be able to answer this Q in a couple months time), but I do know it's easily visible via Thin Layer Chromatography which we can do at home, and labs of course will also be able to detect it.

Here for example is Thin Layer Chromatography of one plant, with one sample taken just 40 days from seed, and the other sample taken at harvest a couple months later...






My tutorials for both Thin Layer Chromatography of cannabinoids + Beam's Test are [here]

While most of us are very limited in how many plants we can grow, especially due to grow chamber size, most of us would be able to grow significantly more seedlings for a few weeks to be able to do a quick analysis and weed out the undesirables while keeping possible gems.

This can greatly reduce the amount of time required to find a plant with your desired CBD and THC levels.


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 6, 2018)

see [rollitup link] for example, where i go from seed to high-CBD mothers in under 3 weeks


----------

